
Fast Function Currying in Clojure (Without Macros) - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/18/Fluokitten-080-Fast-function-currying-in-Clojure
======
dragandj
Fluokitten source code:
[https://github.com/uncomplicate/fluokitten](https://github.com/uncomplicate/fluokitten)

Documentation:
[https://fluokitten.uncomplicate.org](https://fluokitten.uncomplicate.org)

